# Funny Stolen Bike Sign



## eeblack (Dec 16, 2007)

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_F6vSJaIw8m8/Sp29oggZRiI/AAAAAAAACqE/5JU3xogLXG4/s1600-h/stolen_bike.jpg

Original link above, in case upload option doesn't work.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL! That's great. Come to think of it, I've had a couple of bikes at which I felt the same way.


----------

